# Why the fascination with lowering cars?



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Isn't the E46 Sport Package lowered a bit from the non-SP cars?


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Isn't the E46 Sport Package lowered a bit from the non-SP cars?


Some are, some aren't. The suspension on my E46 325xiT with ZSP was the same as on the non-ZSP 325xiTs. The sport suspension on the RWD e46s was a little lower.

You are missing the point. Lowering from the non ZSP height is only one of several things that were done to make up the ZSP. Lowering by itself would NOT have been beneficial (unless you like the look and don't drive on the same streets as the rest of us).

When the stock height causes the car to nearly scrape the pavement when you enter or exit a normal driveway, it's already too low!


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Aside from euro lights, front license plate, window tint and wheels/tires, i keep my car mostly stock-looking. I love it, my wife loves it and no one I know has a problem with it.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I figure it is mostly for looks and sometimes lowering looks good to my eye. Never slammed all the way down though. Looks stupid, IMO, to have a 1/2" of suspension travel and the tires halfway into the fenders.

Some cars do handle better (lower CG) but others don't make much difference there. On my '03 Z06 the wheel gaps to the top of the fenders seem large to me, so lowering makes cosmetic sense. OTOH, lowered, it was a bitch around town (scraping everywhere and didn't help its race handling (auto-x) noticeable (started with a really low CG).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Bob Clevenger said:


> ANALYSE your driving. Ask yourdelf: "Do I push the limits of my suspension on a regular basis?" "Do I drive on roads that are not perfectly smooth?"


Even for people that think they push their cars on the street, they are still rarely at the limits of the car. I was amazed at the difference when I finally started hitting corners perfectly on the track - I was catching much more powerful cars that had modified suspensions and sticky tires while driving my bone stock 330Ci. I say if you really want to go fast through corners, the first mod should be the driver.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

:stupid:

And while many people lower for looks, a number of us lower for performance, and we DO use the car to the limit and beyond.

Yes, mod the driver first. Like the kid Ihad a student last Fri, bone stock tired Honda, first DE, piad attention and was walking away from Corvettes.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Because this looks better than stock. Not to mention corners a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

JayK330 said:


> Not to mention corners a hell of a lot better.


Proof?


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> Proof?


What do you mean proof?


----------

